# Problem with printer. Doesn't print everything!



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the Canon MX310, and when I print something it won't print everything that it's supposed to.

For example, I printed the Google page, and it did not print the "Google Search" and "I'm Feeling Lucky" buttons..it did print the boxes, but there's nothing in them..

Does anyone know what's up.? :/
I do have ink and I'm not low on ink or anything, it's telling me my ink is good..
I have no idea why it's doing this. I'v never had this kind of problem before.
And it's not just the Google page..it's like everything I print it'll miss some things..

However, if I print only text, then it works fine..because I tried that and that worked.
So, I don't know. but does anyone know how I can fix this.??
-Thanks!!


----------



## maceman69 (Mar 1, 2010)

If you want to print a web page, you should first use Print Screen (PrtSc) and paste it somewhere (Paint, Word..) and then print from there. The problem is not your printer, it's some web pages.


----------



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh really..so it's not my printer..I used a diff. printer once and it printed everything.
But I will try it that way too. Thanks!


----------



## Cataulin (Jan 26, 2008)

what web browser are you using and what is the version. also try reinstalling the printer drivers or the web browser. could be a few different things. Also how exactly are you trying to print?


----------



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

I am using Google Chrome. I'm not sure what version.
I just go to print..and that's it. Google chrome doesn't have a print preview either so that kinda sucks..
I think I already tried that but I'll give it another go.


----------

